

DNSimple is experiencing a DDoS attack. - volandovengo
http://dnsimplestatus.com

======
whafro
We're kinda tied into DNSimple since we use an ALIAS record for our
bare/naked/root domain. Amazon's Route53 supports aliases, but via a 301
redirect, which doesn't work in an SSL context (without browser warnings).

Nonetheless, we just spun up a Route53 zone, exported our zone from DNSimple,
imported to Route53, and hand-migrated our ALIAS records to static A records
in the new zone.

Not perfect or permanent, but we've gotten around the outage.

~~~
briandear
How did you export the zone from DNSimple?

~~~
whafro
I had their DNS cached from visiting earlier in the day. FWIW, the entry
cached for me point dnsimple.com -> 50.31.213.210

